# My Garden Pics.



## Scut Farkas (Jun 7, 2007)

All I can see are tiny thumbnail pics. Does that site have a slide show utility?


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I dont think so at least i have never found how to do it.


----------



## Troy (Feb 9, 2006)

If you'll just remove the .th from the file name you'll get the full picture.

Just click on the link and then go to the thumbnail picture and edit the url to remove the .th and hit go.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you so much Troy i never knew how to do that.

Everybody i fixed all the links you can now click on them and they will be LARGE pictures.

Thanks again Troy


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Jordan, that's a really nice garden. You did a great job.
Mine was a flop this year due to the early heat, the early drought, and the bugs. Oh well, there's always next year.


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks dragonfly


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That is one awesome garden! How do you keep it so clean? No weeds, ect...


----------



## JordanM (Jun 6, 2008)

I hoe it every day and i rotertill it often Derek.


----------

